# Dim Sum in Hong Kong Disneyland Resort



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Took some pictures of some of the food that we eat for lunch. They are as yummy as they looks lol


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

those dim sum mustve been expensive


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Very pretty dim sum. Are they expensive?


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah they are expensive but my sister pickup the bill
The plate of goldfish requires minium of 3 days notice.


----------



## chagoi99 (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome looking food but they look too good to be eaten lol


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

dl88dl said:


> The plate of goldfish requires minium of 3 days notice.


Astounding, ridiculous and hilarious!

I've eaten some tasty (Canadian) dim sum, but if those taste even a tenth as good as they look, that would be quite the meal. Wow!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Will said:


> Astounding, ridiculous and hilarious!
> 
> I've eaten some tasty (Canadian) dim sum, but if those taste even a tenth as good as they look, that would be quite the meal. Wow!


Yes it is very tasty but when the food first arrive at the table the 4 of us was just looking at it but as soon as the first person took a first bite the rest was history lol


----------

